# Two-Headed Pike



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Got this in an email today...says it's from Pineview.
Anyone know any details?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Two-Headed Musky*

Hard to tell from the size of the pic, but it looks more like a pike than a muskie to me.

That's a creepy critter for sure.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Sorry the email did say Pike not musky


----------



## Beaver-50 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like a trout with his nose under the gill plate of the other fish? I don't know for sure but that is what it looks like to me.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's goofy looking, it does look like a smaller fish with its head in the gills


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

looks like a one headed fish with two bodies instead of a two headed pike :lol:


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like Siamese twins, with all the pollutants these days, ya never know. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, it looks more like a smaller pike with it's head up under the gill plate of a larger one.

No way that's a trout though. Not with positioning of the fins...and the type of speckles.

Nice little illusion though.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't think the one on the left is a TM, and they dont look thick enough for 40 inchers. I think you getting your chain yanked. But thats just what I think......................


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

*Re: Two-'Bodied' Pike*



> Re: Two-Headed Pike
> by cheech on Jun 06, '08, 2:06
> 
> looks like a one headed fish with two bodies instead of a two headed pike


 O|*  ya got me on that one.... i hate it when dyslexia gets the best of me


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's clearly a Northern Pike. 

I have seen this pic in many emails. Oddly the very same fish has been caught in N Dakota, Minnesota, Montana, Wisconsin, Illinois (a guy I went to high school with caught it in the Rock River), Michigan, Ontario, Manitoba...........that's it for now, I have to let my Google cool down.

Good grief, you just gotta love the internet.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Definitely N Dakota..until you find another site noting somehwere else: http://www.thejump.net/1fishphoto4/photo13.htm
http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/webl ... ents/1120/
http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86431
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... hp?t=16463
http://www.impactoutdoors.com/viewPhoto ... thern_Pike
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopos ... puser=5368
ND seems to be the most common answer, all swearing it is real, OF COURSE, last one is funny, the guy from OH got this pic from his son in UT??
Ask Pro, maybe he could look it up on Snopes for us :lol:


----------

